
Chinese Artist Badiucao Sends ‘Make Wall Great Again’ Caps to Google HQ - larrysalibra
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2018/10/19/chinese-artist-badiucao-sends-make-wall-great-caps-google-hq-amid-censorship-row/
======
programmarchy
He raises an interesting point. Is building walls good as long as it advances
international communism and/or neoliberal corporatism?

~~~
dragonwriter
neoliberalism and corporatism are incompatible; you probably mean something
like neoliberal capitalism (which is redundant, but sensible.)

~~~
programmarchy
Corporatism in the sense that they will be working in concert with a
government to oppress the Chinese people's ability to communicate and access
information. Neoliberalism in the sense that it's their excuse for doing so
i.e. profit motive, competition "somebody else would do it anyway, so we may
as well do it better". It's quite disgusting for an American-born company to
be doing this.

